# Shaving Horse



## flor1 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm going to build a shaving horse ran into a deal on a piece of 2x10 white oak. My question is on how to inlet the legs into it. I was thinking to set them on about a 15 degree angle. Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Brian Baley (Feb 22, 2009)

*Woodrights shop*

I believe I saw a good episode of The Woodwright's Shop where he built one - and explained some of the nuances, etc. 

And there was another episode with a guest chair maker, who shared his design and the differences...

Maybe worth looking into !


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

If you drill a hole in a block of wood, then cut the wood at the 15 degree angle, you can use that block as a drilling guide for the leg holes.
(Assuming the legs would have round tenons)
If the leg holes need to be squared off, drill multiple holes with the block, then use a chisel to clean out the mortise. The drilled holes will show you the correct angles. Keep the drill block oriented correctly and it won't be too far off.
To correct the leg length, set the horse of a flat surface, shim under the legs to get the seat level to the world and mark all the legs to a common level from the surface, cut them at your marks. lightly sand to a final fit.


----------

